
Ask HN: Next foreseeable crisis after Covid? - waldrews
What are other large scale disasters we can reasonably anticipate, but are not doing enough to prepare for?
======
KerryJones
This was a Blackswan event, by definition unpredictable. Sure, some people
raised it before the event, but so have been major earth quakes, tsunami's,
literally events out of the bible.

I think a better thought is how to become Anti-fragile (checkout the book by
Nicholas Taleb)

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Climate change. It's already been extensively written about, it's already
happening, and we are certainly doing too little.

------
op03
The next Star Wars movie will probably be as big a disaster as the last one.

------
ThrowawayR2
A major west coast earthquake, probably.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
Two, cascadian subduction zone or California.

